# Help



## GEORDIEBOY (Mar 27, 2008)

I am interested in moving to Canada with my family. I am a building supervisor at present but i am a apprentice trained plumber. Could anybody give me some advice on areas for work, where to live etc.


----------



## MichelleAlison (Aug 25, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the forum.

You don't say where you are from, but at a guess, I would say the UK - am I right?

As I have said to other posters you need to check out the visa situation before you consider jobs. Would you be able to live and work in Canada for example?

Good luck with your plans.

Michelle


----------



## GEORDIEBOY (Mar 27, 2008)

Hi Michelle,

Thanks for your help. I have been online and completed an assesment and that sounded quite possitive. I have also enquired about an information pack and about doing a full assesment. I have always wanted to live in Canada from a very early age, and i am excited about making my dreams come true. I have done quite a bit of research online and would love to speak to people who have already emmigrated to Canada.By the way your were right about the Uk

Darren


----------

